# High Hp 12v vr6's post em



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

I know chris green recently made 826awhp on e85 with a 67mm turbo. Im most likely going to do a 12v vr6 swap in my 88 90q audi, Just need to see people's setups, standalones etc, somewhat of a noob about the vr6's..


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: High Hp 12v vr6's post em (O2VW1.8T)*









9:1 compression
rods and pistons
big valve head
GT42r
custom cams
Q16
Another car of ours...
no dyno sheet
730whp, 780wtq








9:1 compression
rods and pistons
stock head
s366
q16


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: High Hp 12v vr6's post em (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_I know chris green recently made 826awhp on e85 with a 67mm turbo. Im most likely going to do a 12v vr6 swap in my 88 90q audi, Just need to see people's setups, standalones etc, somewhat of a noob about the vr6's..

Awhp?? Really...? Haldex or Quattro?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: High Hp 12v vr6's post em (O2VW1.8T)*

577whp on C2 630cc software and ProMAF here. Its not necessarily high hp considering but it is still on a chip tune and pump gas


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: High Hp 12v vr6's post em (04RSR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04RSR32* »_
Awhp?? Really...? Haldex or Quattro?

quattro. 12v converted s4


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: High Hp 12v vr6's post em (04RSR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04RSR32* »_
Awhp?? Really...? Haldex or Quattro?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUuhbFbBElA


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: High Hp 12v vr6's post em (O2VW1.8T)*

567hp 12v vr6 c2 chip tune,


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: High Hp 12v vr6's post em (O2VW1.8T)*

Is the big valve head worth it. How much power can be made on stock head with just upgraded stock size valves.. What cams benfit a turbo motor. Im looking for 700+whp


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: High Hp 12v vr6's post em (O2VW1.8T)*

With all this "big number" C2 chip tune numbers, you are running water/meth setups, right?


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_I know chris green recently made 826awhp on e85 with a 67mm turbo. Im most likely going to do a 12v vr6 swap in my 88 90q audi, Just need to see people's setups, standalones etc, somewhat of a noob about the vr6's..


034 EFI stand alone..


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (NYEuroTuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYEuroTuner* »_

034 EFI stand alone..









either that or kevin's lugtronic


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: High Hp 12v vr6's post em (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_With all this "big number" C2 chip tune numbers, you are running water/meth setups, right? 

x2


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: High Hp 12v vr6's post em (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_Is the big valve head worth it. How much power can be made on stock head with just upgraded stock size valves.. What cams benfit a turbo motor. Im looking for 700+whp


Use the easy base calc for power.
every mod you do N/a will give you gains x boost
OEM = 174Hp at 14.5psi pressure 
Add 30psi and it will basicly give you 522hp
Add 272* cams and you car is suddenly 600Hp @ 30psi
Correct runner lenght and <BVH and you will make 660Hp
Just a standard conversion.
Of course a 3.5 inch exhust or whatever other mod that you add will give more gains.
But this is just basic calc.

For my VR cams, port matched head and pulse tuned intake gave me 150hp gain at 30psi vs oem
Im at *295WHP *per engine stroke *Litre*
Each OEM valve push 135whp on 264*
Billy an co have made 200hp gain with even more agresive cams and head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Start of with a 268 if you dont have the money for BVH


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:51 AM 10-10-2009_


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: High Hp 12v vr6's post em (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUuhbFbBElA

That thing is nasty!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: High Hp 12v vr6's post em (04RSR32)*

Dyno'ing my 3.0L VRT w/ a big valve head, Schimmel cams, t3/t4 .60 trim and many other goodies hopefully within a week or 2. I hope its noteworthy.....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

12v VR6, GT4294R smooth chart is stock head, higher midrange chart has headwork.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

12v VR6, GT42R, change turbine housing


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Setup same as above, and the 740whp is with a new exhaust manifold and running 4-5 psi less boost.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

12v VR6, GT4088R turbo:


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wow kevin thanks for those charts, should of gone vr6 a long time ago.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

You can go really fast with either. What are you up to nowadays?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_You can go really fast with either. What are you up to nowadays?
Nothing much, just have 2 audi's i really want to put the vr6 in my B6 A4, but then its going to be a pain to pass emmisions, So i bought an older audi 1988 90q. Should be fun when its finished.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

some of those dyno charts are ****ing mental. 
love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Wow.....those are big numbers. May have to borrow my buddies 4088.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (SlammedGolfIII)*

A properly set-up GT40R is nuts on a VR6 engine.
I'll be tuning another one in a few weeks.


----------



## Kenner8v88 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hope to post my 700+ hp up soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

GT4094R at 33 psi, divided exhaust manifold, Schimmel intake, ID880cc injectors, Bosch 044 fuel pump.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Kenner8v88)*


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_A properly set-up GT40R is nuts on a VR6 engine.
I'll be tuning another one in a few weeks.

noob question:
are all of these vr cars running one or two 044 pumps? 
i was under the assumption the limits for one were around the 500hp mark. i would love to be wrong and not have to buy another.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_A properly set-up GT40R is nuts on a VR6 engine.
I'll be tuning another one in a few weeks.
I think im going to try the Precision 6765 with no coolant line center section.. I believe they make it without coolant lines. Just make the setup a tiny bit simpler. Man seeing these dyno's is driving me nuts, i just need to log off vortex so i dont get temped until after Christmas


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_A properly set-up GT40R is nuts on a VR6 engine.
I'll be tuning another one in a few weeks.

Thats a beautiful thing. I actually spoke to you awhile back when you were just starting to get things off the ground with the Lugtronic about doing my Corrado but it took me a few years to get running. I have a t3/t4 60 on there now but.......I have a 3.0L, JE 83.5mm 8.5:1comp pistons, integrated rods, ARP everything, 2mm+ intake, 1.8mm+ exhaust supertech valves, schimmel 256 cams, heavy springs, tit. retainers, viton seals, new guides and this basically brand new engine only has about 1200 miles on it.....I have turbonetics t66 thats basically new and was wondering if you had a ballpark of what you think I could put down with it on a good tune? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

The 668 whp chart above was done with one Bosch 044 pump.
There were two dyno pulls higher than that one, exceeding 700 whp, but the curve is funny due to tire spin on the dyno.
The 044 on a 6 injector engine will support 600+ whp all day long. 
Make sure your pump is a "real 044" and not a china knockoff, and you'll be fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (SlammedGolfIII)*

<<<I have a 3.0L, JE 83.5mm 8.5:1comp pistons, integrated rods, ARP everything, 2mm+ intake, 1.8mm+ exhaust supertech valves, schimmel 256 cams, heavy springs, tit. retainers, viton seals, new guides and this basically brand new engine only has about 1200 miles on it.....I have turbonetics t66 thats basically new and was wondering if you had a ballpark of what you think I could put down with it on a good tune?>>>
- Depending on the turbine housing and some other factors, at least 600+ whp. I haven't tuned a T66 but I know of some cars that ran fast with them.


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Its a strangely small turbine side....I believe .53...should spool up fast but the cold side is massive so I would see it holding that boost through quite an rpm range.....


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

im positive its a genuine 044 pump, thanks for the real world input good sir as i do appreciate it!


----------



## Kenner8v88 (Jun 15, 2005)

I went with the 4094 also, but i have a 2.9 liter built bottom end with a 41mm 36mm big valve head 268's, custom semi equal length with velocity stacks short runner and a 4 inch exhaust. All ran on MS1 V3. i put down around 365 on 15 psi on a GT3255E precision turbo on my old set-up. I think i went a little to far on my fuel system tho 1000cc injectors fuel cell and the aeromotive pump, so i should be good there.


----------



## tuckeje (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (Kenner8v88)*

arent 268's to big of a came to pre productive? thought 264 and less was best?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (tuckeje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuckeje* »_arent 268's to big of a came to pre productive? thought 264 and less was best?

depends on where you want to make power.
turbo cams should have as little overlap as possible, but beyond that you need bigger cams in order to make power up top.


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (tuckeje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuckeje* »_arent 268's to big of a came to pre productive? thought 264 and less was best?

that is a myth, u will make more power with a bigger cam, spool and where your powerband is, is whats affected though, but if u like top end power and have a big turbo, it makes for one hell of a setup...sorry for bad grammar lol


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (NeverEnding...)*

so if the 044 pump is able to handle the 700+ whp what about the walbro 255? what are its limits?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (huichox4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *huichox4* »_so if the 044 pump is able to handle the 700+ whp what about the walbro 255? what are its limits?

depends on what fuel pressure you run.
The bosch can supply 550cc injectors at 100% on 3bar fpr and 2bar of boost.
Depending on what setup you have i wouldent even go over 500whp on most turbo applications.

walbro is crap over 4bar.
fall of and die quick


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
depends on what fuel pressure you run.
The bosch can supply 550cc injectors at 100% on 3bar fpr and 2bar of boost.
Depending on what setup you have i wouldent even go over 500whp on most turbo applications.

walbro is crap over 4bar.
fall of and die quick

well I have a GT3582R in an R32, I got a kinetics/CTS stg 3 kit and instead of using a head spacer I went with forged rods and lower 84.5mm 8.5:1 compression JE coated pistons. fueling is walbro 255, 580cc injectors with C2 stg 2 tune (500+whp)
the kit came with the walbro but if necesary I can get one cheap to run parallel. Would that work for boost levels that will put me above the 500whp mark on this above setup?
thanks for your input
Luis


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (huichox4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *huichox4* »_
well I have a GT3582R in an R32, I got a kinetics/CTS stg 3 kit and instead of using a head spacer I went with forged rods and lower 84.5mm 8.5:1 compression JE coated pistons. fueling is walbro 255, 580cc injectors with C2 stg 2 tune (500+whp)
the kit came with the walbro but if necesary I can get one cheap to run parallel. Would that work for boost levels that will put me above the 500whp mark on this above setup?
thanks for your input
Luis

R32 need 1bar of boost to get 500whp
so if you switch to 3bar FPR and get +1 you might be avle to get the pump to supply the injector.
it wont do that at 5bar (oem 4bar fpr)
there is a 2.7 also from bosch


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
R32 need 1bar of boost to get 500whp
so if you switch to 3bar FPR and get +1 you might be avle to get the pump to supply the injector.
it wont do that at 5bar (oem 4bar fpr)
there is a 2.7 also from bosch


I understand what you say. and what about my other quesion if a dual walbro setup will be ok if I am using the 4bar regulator? is it not efficient?
thanks again
Luis


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (huichox4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *huichox4* »_

I understand what you say. and what about my other quesion if a dual walbro setup will be ok if I am using the 4bar regulator? is it not efficient?
thanks again
Luis



dual walbro needs a catch tank so that they dont starve the r32 intank that deliver ~3600cc and the walbros request almost double at 3bar
i had a 044 intank to feed my dual walbro before i went dual 044 with catch tank


----------



## B5S4VR6-T (Apr 9, 2013)

All of you guys are running such high horsepower and boost. How many of you run into cylinder 1/2 rod bearing failure. I have schimmel building me a block that i want spec'd to 800whp. Is he legit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

B5S4VR6-T said:


> All of you guys are running such high horsepower and boost. How many of you run into cylinder 1/2 rod bearing failure. I have schimmel building me a block that i want spec'd to 800whp. Is he legit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Schimmel is the man to go to. Rod bearing failure can be a lot of things. But bad assembly, bearings pointing the wrong way ? ALOT of 800whp VR6s around. Rod bearing fail is not common.


----------



## B5S4VR6-T (Apr 9, 2013)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Schimmel is the man to go to. Rod bearing failure can be a lot of things. But bad assembly, bearings pointing the wrong way ? ALOT of 800whp VR6s around. Rod bearing fail is not common.



So he is finished with my motor and its shipped i hope this will be a strong finish to my project.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veran (Jun 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> 12v VR6, GT4294R smooth chart is stock head, higher midrange chart has headwork.


I know i'm 10 years late but how the f%$# did you make a groing and flat powerband above 6500rpm with a stock head? never seen that in 1 year of search....and in my actually current car.


----------

